# "He goes, She goes, I go" etc.



## HiDesertHal (Jul 8, 2017)

In recent years many people have stopped using the word SAID, and have substituted the word GOES for it. 

Example: I say "That car isn't worth that much.", and he *goes *"It's worth even more.", then a women comes up and she *goes *"It's worth a lot more.", etc.

Some people would rather "go" than "say"!

HDH


----------



## Camper6 (Jul 8, 2017)

It depends on the region and the country as to how the English language evolves.

At one time where I live anyway, if you accomplished something people would say "Good For You".

Now they say "Good On You".  Have you noticed that?  Slang usage also becomes part of the language.

Our teachers, the nuns, where very strict in usage of the language.  They tried to promote the proper usage and stressed English as a subject.  One of the things they taught us was to parse a paragraph so that you were not rambling on. I love English as a language.  It has so many expressive words that bite right to the heat of the issue.


----------



## Wren (Jul 8, 2017)

Lately, people  seem to have developed a habit of starting every sentence with the word 'So' for instance if are asked where they work they might reply "So, I flip hamburgers in  MacDonalds" it's *SO*​ annoying !


----------



## jujube (Jul 8, 2017)

I've noticed an even shorter version.  The young'un is talking to a friend about a conversation with her boyfriend: "So he's 'you know, I don't wanna go tonight' and then I'm 'well, you said you'd go' and then he's 'well, I have to work late' and then I'm 'well, I go places with you when I have to work late' and he's 'well, I'm too tired so I'm not going" and then I'm 'well, just forget about it then!'"

Very efficient, huh?  Cut out the "says" AND the "goes".....


----------



## Falcon (Jul 8, 2017)

This is nothing new.  It's been going on for the last 30 years, or so.


----------



## Camper6 (Jul 8, 2017)

Falcon said:


> This is nothing new.  It's been going on for the last 30 years, or so.



The last 30 years only? What is the matter with thee?


----------



## Falcon (Jul 8, 2017)

:saywhat:


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jul 8, 2017)

A lot of people seem to take shortcuts these days, or say the word that's easiest for them to say.  Wren, I've noticed that too about people starting every sentence with "so", not in my personal contacts, but on television interviews, etc.  I think they need a minute to think how they're going to answer and so buys them another second or two.


----------



## JaniceM (Jul 9, 2017)

HiDesertHal said:


> In recent years many people have stopped using the word SAID, and have substituted the word GOES for it.
> 
> Example: I say "That car isn't worth that much.", and he *goes *"It's worth even more.", then a women comes up and she *goes *"It's worth a lot more.", etc.
> 
> ...



That speech pattern's been around since the mid-1980s, or possibly earlier.  
I recall one day my then-teenage niece visited her grandmother, and the older woman was absolutely bewildered, had no idea what she was talking about!


----------



## JaniceM (Jul 9, 2017)

SeaBreeze said:


> A lot of people seem to take shortcuts these days, or say the word that's easiest for them to say.  Wren, I've noticed that too about people starting every sentence with "so", not in my personal contacts, but on television interviews, etc.  I think they need a minute to think how they're going to answer and so buys them another second or two.



It doesn't bother me when people talk that way, verbally, but it does kinda bug me to see it in writing-  vacay, staycay, an (instead of 'and'), etc.


----------



## Wren (Jul 10, 2017)

_I've noticed that too about people starting every sentence with "so", not in my personal contacts, but on television interviews, etc. I think they need a minute to think how they're going to answer and so buys them another second or two
_
Maybe "So" is the modern day equivalent of "Errrm"....


----------



## Magdi (Nov 18, 2017)

This is very interesting to me. I did not know this before. Thanks.


----------



## Shalimar (Nov 18, 2017)

I think many people have two sets of vocabulary, an everyday colloquial one, and a more formal, relatively  grammatically correct one used for business, professional, creative, or other facets of their lives.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Nov 18, 2017)

Shalimar said:


> I think many people have two sets of vocabulary, an everyday colloquial one, and a more formal, relatively  grammatically correct one used for business, professional, creative, or other facets of their lives.



I agree Shalimar, I often speak in a relaxed and many times not so grammatically correct way in everyday conversations with my husband or close friends.  Sometimes purposely using incorrect grammar to make a point, emphasis or just to make a joke.   A more formal manner if addressing a group of people or speaking to a stranger, especially in a business-like environment.


----------



## Shalimar (Nov 18, 2017)

SeaBreeze said:


> I agree Shalimar, I often speak in a relaxed and many times not so grammatically correct way in everyday conversations with my husband or close friends.  Sometimes purposely using incorrect grammar to make a point, emphasis or just to make a joke.   A more formal manner if addressing a group of people or speaking to a stranger, especially in a business-like environment.


Me too, now if I could just stop saying “you know,” or “right.” I picked this up at work, just can’t seem to shake it.


----------



## Smiling Jane (Nov 18, 2017)

Shalimar said:


> I think many people have two sets of vocabulary, an everyday colloquial one, and a more formal, relatively  grammatically correct one used for business, professional, creative, or other facets of their lives.



I had a third that included everyday language I would not use in front of my grandmother. It definitely would never be okay in a business setting. I worked with a black woman who would laugh and say she had to talk like white people at work.

That 'goes' thing is a regional colloquialism. I don't hear people say it where I live, but when I talk to my son in Ohio, 'goes' is part of his basic usage. It's funny that it's usually present tense, 'went' is used more rarely.


----------



## Shalimar (Nov 18, 2017)

Smiling Jane said:


> I had a third that included everyday language I would not use in front of my grandmother. It definitely would never be okay in a business setting. I worked with a black woman who would laugh and say she had to talk like white people at work.
> 
> That 'goes' thing is a regional colloquialism. I don't hear people say it where I live, but when I talk to my son in Ohio, 'goes' is part of his basic usage. It's funny that it's usually present tense, 'went' is used more rarely.


Oh, I forgot to include swearing as my alternate dialect. Lulz. Fluent in English and French!


----------



## Radrook (Apr 20, 2018)

Ever here of the expression: "I didn't did it?"


----------



## C'est Moi (Apr 20, 2018)

Radrook said:


> Ever here of the expression: "I didn't did it?"



"Hear."


----------



## Radrook (Apr 20, 2018)

I think Ebonics includes the phrase: "They goes...." and "They be going...."  "He be going...."  "It be going...."


----------



## JaniceM (Apr 20, 2018)

Radrook said:


> I think Ebonics includes the phrase: "They goes...." and "They be going...."  "He be going...."  "It be going...."



I wonder if individuals who speak Ebonics stole the idea from Vals?


----------



## JaniceM (Apr 20, 2018)

Radrook said:


> Ever here of the expression: "I didn't did it?"



No, but a Southern friend occasionally said "I done did."


----------



## Radrook (Apr 20, 2018)

JaniceM said:


> I wonder if individuals who speak Ebonics stole the idea from Vals?



Who is Vals?


----------



## Radrook (Apr 20, 2018)

JaniceM said:


> No, but a Southern friend occasionally said "I done did."




I always thought that the "done" was spelled "don". Thanks for clearing that up. I might have included that don spelling in a short story.  I guess they  might just use it as an intensifier.

BTW
Was your friend African American or do southern whites use that term as well?


----------



## JaniceM (Apr 20, 2018)

Radrook said:


> Who is Vals?



Southern California, 1980s-  'ferr suuure, ferr suuure, she's a Valley Girl and there is no cuuuure!'


----------



## JaniceM (Apr 20, 2018)

Radrook said:


> I always thought that the "done" was spelled "don". Thanks for clearing that up. I might have included that don spelling in a short story.  I guess they  might just use it as an intensifier.
> 
> BTW
> Was your friend African American or do southern whites use that term as well?



My friend was White.


----------



## Radrook (Apr 21, 2018)

JaniceM said:


> My friend was White.



Was he joking around?


----------



## Sawduster (Jun 22, 2018)

"You know" drives me crazy. A woman at our AA meeting does it constantly. Once during a 3 minute talk I counted her using it 53 times.


----------



## Sunny (Aug 1, 2018)

Back to the original example (I know, it's old), I don't think young people say, "He goes" so much any more. Now, it's "He's like, I'm like...


----------



## C'est Moi (Aug 1, 2018)

"Prolly."   Ugh.   That extra syllable is just too much work.


----------



## RadishRose (Aug 1, 2018)

I've noticed people saying "AH" after a  word when speaking in earnest, like "No-ah".

I hate "no problem" instead of you're welcome, but sometimes I say it myself 

"Thingie" will send me out of the room.


----------



## Radrook (Aug 2, 2018)

C'est Moi said:


> "Hear."



Thanks

BTW
It was a Typo due to haste since I know the difference. 

http://writerdreams.freeforums.net


----------



## Gary O' (Aug 2, 2018)

LOL, overused, used to bother me

Then LMAO and ROTFLMFAO came along

Gave me a minor Tourette when I saw them

Then I decided to play along

Made a poster


----------



## RadishRose (Aug 2, 2018)

Gary-


----------



## Sunny (Aug 3, 2018)

A new one is the use of the word "so" at the beginning of every sentence. I hear it a lot on discussion shows on the radio.  

"What was the most exciting adventure you had making that movie?"

"So, I started to wade into the swamp, when..."


----------



## icaremystic (Apr 17, 2019)

SeaBreeze said:


> I agree Shalimar, I often speak in a relaxed and many times not so grammatically correct way in everyday conversations with my husband or close friends.  Sometimes purposely using incorrect grammar to make a point, emphasis or just to make a joke.   A more formal manner if addressing a group of people or speaking to a stranger, especially in a business-like environment.



_How's you_, SeaBreeze?


----------



## Capt Lightning (Apr 18, 2019)

Here, people often insert the word "ken" or "y'ken" ( ken = to know) in speech.


----------



## Ronni (Apr 18, 2019)

I tend to speak the same way no matter who I'm talking to.  I've sometimes been accused of being too formal in my speech.  Turns out, using my vocabulary (I LOVE words!!) seems to be the culprit.  I'm not trying to be formal, I'm just trying to communicate.  But if folks don't understand the words I'm using then it becomes moot.  

In text I tend to shorten words to save time.  Prolly and thru and the most used I think.  I'm not aware of doing that anywhere else.  

Because we're a close family, I am always in the company of my kids, their friends, my grandkids, their friends etc.  So I'm familiar with many of the colloquialisms in common usage amongst the younger folks.  "He goes" and "I'm like" in place of "said" is very common, not so much amongst my own kids who are all Gen Xers, but certainly with my older grands.  Millenials have evolved a completely different way of communicating, at least in my region.  It's very staccato, short sentences, and sometimes they speak so quickly I have trouble keeping up.  

I also live in the south, and the speech patterns and word/phrase usage is unique.  Someone touched on this...instead of saying "I wasn't sure what he did" It's very common to hear "Ah din't know whut he done done!!!  "Bless your heart/Bless her heart" can be used as a blessing, as absolution, or as a gentrified curse!  

I have a tendency to say "No worries!" as a reassurance, rather than "it's OK" or "don't worry about it" or "No problem."  Also "Does that make sense?" instead of "y'know?"


----------



## icaremystic (Apr 19, 2019)

gary o' said:


> lol, overused, used to bother me
> 
> then lmao and rotflmfao came along
> 
> ...




*p m s l  *:d :d


----------



## drifter (May 3, 2019)

In casual conversation, whatever works. I have used on occasion a sentence starting with So...as in
So, what's for breakfast, Sweetie? And of course she might answer back, Yo, papason, whatever you 
care to fix for your sweet little self.


----------

